# Manual aeration



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> I use this manually aerate my small lawn every September. I look like a fool, but it helps! My question is is this as effective as hiring a Pro?
> 
> View attachment 37546


I have something similar, as I have a small yard, but mine does not have two spikes, but instead, two hollow tips. These tips serve to remove a core of dirt from the ground. I think this is better because it does not compact the soil like your tip aerator.

http://www.amazon.com/Hound-Dog-Products-HDP3-8-Aerator/dp/B00023S156


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> I have something similar, as I have a small yard, but mine does not have two spikes, but instead, two hollow tips. These tips serve to remove a core of dirt from the ground. I think this is better because it does not compact the soil like your tip aerator.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hound-Dog-Products-HDP3-8-Aerator/dp/B00023S156


Actually that is the one that I have. I can see the core of dirt and it goes through the holes. 

What's the best way to do it? Every 1 foot or more?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> Actually that is the one that I have. I can see the core of dirt and it goes through the holes.
> 
> What's the best way to do it? Every 1 foot or more?


I would say that would suffice.

You have to do it when the ground is somewhat moist, to make the plugs come out easier.

Then, you can overseed if you wish.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> I would say that would suffice.
> 
> You have to do it when the ground is somewhat moist, to make the plugs come out easier.
> 
> Then, you can overseed if you wish.


Our lawn was very dry lately. Yesterday we had an all day rain, but nothing heavy. Should I wait a day before aerating?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> Our lawn was very dry lately. Yesterday we had an all day rain, but nothing heavy. Should I wait a day before aerating?


I would go ahead and try it. It probably will work. Look for plugs coming out of the aerator. If it's too mushy, I would stop. Throw some seed and starter fertilizer over it afterwards.

It will also work better if your lawn is not too high.

The only thing is that your shoes may get muddy.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> I would go ahead and try it. It probably will work. Look for plugs coming out of the aerator. If it's too mushy, I would stop. Throw some seed and starter fertilizer over it afterwards.
> 
> It will also work better if your lawn is not too high.
> 
> The only thing is that your shoes may get muddy.


Our lawn still looks yellow so I was even thinking of waiting until it rains a few more times. Not sure if that matters at this point.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> Our lawn still looks yellow so I was even thinking of waiting until it rains a few more times. Not sure if that matters at this point.


I'm not sure it matters. Where in the US are you located?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> I'm not sure it matters. Where in the US are you located?


Milwaukee


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> Milwaukee


LOL! In that case, I would core aerate now before the ground freezes. :laughing:


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> LOL! In that case, I would core aerate now before the ground freezes. :laughing:


Oct its still in the 60's. Original owner put in sod 10 yrs ago by the way.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> LOL! In that case, I would core aerate now before the ground freezes. :laughing:


Ground is still too dry


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> Ground is still too dry


I assume you're saying this b/c the cores aren't getting pushed out easily?

If your lawn is small enough, you could always run the sprinkler and then core aerate if you want to get it done during a weekend.

Or, you can rent a power core aerator from a place like HD for ~$60 and split with a neighbor.

If you have such brown grass, you might want to dethatch, core aerate, and then overseed.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> Ground is still too dry


I also have this green device for my dethatching duties

http://www.cleanairgardening.com/dethatcher.html


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> I also have this green device for my dethatching duties
> 
> http://www.cleanairgardening.com/dethatcher.html


Pretty nice. I'll just wait for a few more rains. Were still going to be in the 70's for a few more weeks.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> I also have this green device for my dethatching duties
> 
> http://www.cleanairgardening.com/dethatcher.html


Only thing I hate about doing it manually is I look like an idiot while doing it....


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> Only thing I hate about doing it manually is I look like an idiot while doing it....


Well, dethatching using a regular rake is one heckuva workout.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> Well, dethatching using a regular rake is one heckuva workout.


I'm referring to aerating manually.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> Well, dethatching using a regular rake is one heckuva workout.


If my lawn looks healthy is aeration needed yearly?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> If my lawn looks healthy is aeration needed yearly?


There is nothing bad that can really happen by aerating your lawn.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifes...ss-look-good/2011/09/08/gIQArM4LlK_story.html

http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifes...e-best-grass/2011/09/07/gIQAH7XNlK_story.html

http://live.washingtonpost.com/fall-gardening-0922.html


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> There is nothing bad that can really happen by aerating your lawn.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/home_garden/making-your-grass-look-good/2011/09/08/gIQArM4LlK_story.html
> 
> ...


Do you do it yearly?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> Do you do it yearly?


Seriously dude, just get'er done already.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> Seriously dude, just get'er done already.


They call it a forum for a reason......dude


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> They call it a forum for a reason......dude


Forum....not hand holding and a million questions. It's just grass. Just get'er done already.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> Forum....not hand holding and a million questions. It's just grass. Just get'er done already.


I guess my response would be ignore the thread then man...there's nothing worse than a hater.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> I guess my response would be ignore the thread then man...there's nothing worse than a hater.


Hater?

Dude, I've made 9 posts to your thread with helpful hints and links.

If you still can't figure it out by reading the input and reading up on the links, then you're probably better off hiring a professional landscape company to take care of your grass.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> Hater?
> 
> Dude, I've made 9 posts to your thread with helpful hints and links.
> 
> If you still can't figure it out by reading the input and reading up on the links, then you're probably better off hiring a professional landscape company to take care of your grass.


Thx for the help. Don't appreciate the comments.


----------

